# Real world TTS mk2 vs TT mk3



## GingerJ1973 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi all

Newbie question but in the real world how does a MK3 TT Petrol manual (226bhp?) compare to a MK2 TTS s-tronic (268bhp?) or for that matter a 3.2 Cayman?

I know it might be hard to be objective on the MK3 forum (  ) but with my budget I can get a 2015ish MK3 s-line (probably have to be a manual - just missed a lovely white one another forum member is getting) or a 2013ish MK2 TTS s-tronic or a 2007 cayman s!

I'd love an Audi and love the interior of the MK3 just feel I would live with regret not having the TTS...

If anyone one has had a range cars and could give honest feedback on the TTS vs TT experience it would be much appreciated! Thanks guys...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Given your budget its a pointless question - it just doesn't matter. 
Get what you can afford and move on.

What i'd be looking at is the tech, the drive and the resale. 
However a TT without q would be a complete no no, but once you drive them the answer will be crystal clear in terms of the direction you go.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

No Quattro, no tech pack, no s tronic, no thanks

Skulking back to the mk2 section with the flame suit on


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bhoy78 said:


> Skulking back to the mk2 section with the flame suit on


Slowly, without much feel and in a cabin from the dark ages i assume?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: spinning that rnse dial now for directions :wink:

Op up the budget and look for a quattro s line


----------



## GingerJ1973 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ha ha thanks guys back to the MK2 board I go with my tail between my legs!

See you back here in a couple of years or after my lottery win...

bhoy78 Thanks for all your advice especially on the MK2 side - your TTS does look really good - let me know when/if you consider selling :wink:


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

GingerJ1973 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Newbie question but in the real world how does a MK3 TT Petrol manual (226bhp?) compare to a MK2 TTS s-tronic (268bhp?) or for that matter a 3.2 Cayman?
> 
> ...


I can't necessarily help you with the TTS comparison but I had a MK2 TT 10 plate 2.0TFSI manual petrol from brand new - factory order. Traded it in for a 2009 Cayman S (3.4 engine) three years ago. There is no comparison between those two at all, the Cayman is by far and away the better car - from engine performance, to handling. It is superior in every single way.

The running costs are obviously a lot higher (and I went through tyres much faster than the TT) but it was the cost of having an old car that has led me to where I am now. I have spent a minimum of £1,500 each year having parts replaced. I've more than got the most out of my RAC membership being towed back to the indy garage I use in that time. Old cars (especially high performance ones) need a lot of maintenance. If cost is a factor you cannot underestimate this. (oh and don't forget the road tax on the cayman will cost you aroun d £45 per month too).

The Cayman I got had been spec'd out to max but sadly 2009 is like last century when it comes to interior car tech. It had the sat nav (which doesn't accept postcodes, just street addresses you need to find using a scrolling wheel to write out the street name from an alphabetical list) colour screen (but not touch screen) I used to still use my Garmin sat nav. The phone module (which could take the old style large SIM cards, not the smaller or nano ones of today). The jump from 2009 to 2010 might as well have been a ten year difference between the two cars.

Honestly while I have enjoyed the three years of having the Cayman - I spent the first week of ownership slightly in mourning for my old TT which i'd spec'd as I wanted and done as a factory order. I wouldn't change my time with the Cayman for anything, but I am very pleased to be going to test drive a Mk3 TTS at the weekend. I've already agreed the sale and part ex of my Cayman for it so i'm just giving it the once over, but i'm actively looking forward to having a car that feels like it was made this century.

I can't imagine i'll be disappointed with the TTS but i'll let you know when I drive it.


----------



## GingerJ1973 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks Antman - think I'm swaying toward a late plate well maintained MK2 TTS as just cannot afford either a half decent spec MK3 or the kind of on going running costs a much older performance car could cost me.

Wise words so thanks for the advice and good luck with the MK3 TTS - I'm sure it will be awesome


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks - I test drove the MK3 TTS on Saturday and really fell in love with it.

It drives in a very different way to the Cayman, but frankly, as a daily driver you never really drive it like you would like to very often outside the first few weeks of ownership and the odd play here and there. For the cost trade off I think the TTS has plenty of power, and the sound wasn't disappointing either, which was something I was preparing myself for.

The TTS was more solid than I was expecting (not as hard a drive as the Cayman), but it was also a lot more comfortable. The Cayman is a very hard ride and you can feel even the slightest imperfection in a motorway through your arse and arms :lol: I think i'm ready for the more comfortable ride of the TTS. Thumping it on a slip road onto the motorway it felt fast. Not the same grunt as the Cayman but in real world use, plenty enough. I'm not disappointed in the trade off at all and it will be a lot of fun i'm sure.

Everything else the TTS wins hands down - the interior feels like being in a spaceship after the Cayman - virtual cockpit is very nice, and the B&O sound system is absolutely amazing. I had the Bose specced on my old TT, and music in the Cayman sounded rubbish in comparison. The B&O system is at least as good as the Bose as I remember it, I'm sure its actually better.

Keyless ignition and no handbrake threw me for a loop in the TTS - i'm sure i'll get used to it. Having all the phone prep and connectivity will be a godsend.

Overall i'm not too sad to say goodbye to the Cayman and am over the moon at the thought of taking delivery of the TTS some time this week.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

antmanbTT said:


> Thanks - I test drove the MK3 TTS on Saturday and really fell in love with it.
> 
> It drives in a very different way to the Cayman, but frankly, as a daily driver you never really drive it like you would like to very often outside the first few weeks of ownership and the odd play here and there. For the cost trade off I think the TTS has plenty of power, and the sound wasn't disappointing either, which was something I was preparing myself for.
> 
> ...


Great report/analysis, and perfect timing for me to read, as I'm due to collect my new TTS on Wednesday (just 2 sleeps!).


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Now on my 4th TT

Have had as follows

Mk2TT ( 2.0 tfsi 200ps )
MK2TT ( 2.0TFSI valvelift 211ps )
MK3TT ( 2.0tfsi 230bhp )
MK3TTS ( 2.0tfsi Quattro 310bhp )

Brief thoughts as follows

200ps TT was nice but mapping it to 230ps ish made a big difference
The next TT with the 211ps valvelift was great to drive, almost as torquey as the previous car that was mapped
MK3TT 230ps was great, lots of power, lighter, nimbler and more spacious than the Mk2
The MK3 TTS is a different ballgame, loads of power, loads of grip, much more nimble.

I also drove a Mk3 TTRS and whilst it sounded great it wasn't worth 20 grand more than the TTS that I eventually bought.

My thoughts are that the MK3 is a lighter and more nimble car than the MK2, and apart from the Quattro drive I don't think a MK2 TTS would perform significantly better than a 230ps MK3

Given the choice I'd put up with the existing car a bit longer and save up for a MK3 TTS. By far the best option in terms of price vs performance IMHO


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a a 230 hp TT coupe running on shell v power and it is very quick. The TTS has 80 extra horses but the TT has similar torque but comes in at lower revs.So in real world everyday driving I,m not sure the extra performance justifies the additional £10000 cost premium for the TTS.

So TTS owners convince me otherwise as I may buy one in the future.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

wendigo said:


> I have a a 230 hp TT coupe running on shell v power and it is very quick. The TTS has 80 extra horses but the TT has similar torque but comes in at lower revs.So in real world everyday driving I,m not sure the extra performance justifies the additional £10000 cost premium for the TTS.
> 
> So TTS owners convince me otherwise as I may buy one in the future.


You may be right for regular driving regarding the torque, but a similarly specc'ed TT Coupe v TTS (with Quattro, Super Sport Seats, etc) was only just over £1000 difference when I bought mine (list price comparison).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Night and day difference... go and drive one.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Night and day difference... go and drive one.


Agreed. At the time I had my 230ps FWD manual S line, I test drove a TTS Quattro S Tronic.

Apart from the 80 extra horsepowers, the mag ride was noticeably better , there was a lot more choice in the drive mode settings, the stronic was great, the Quattro is noticeably better when driving hard, its just so much better as a drivers car. so much so I went straight home, got the necessary funding, and went straight out to look for a TTS. and this was despite having my S Line less than a year


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

There's also the Quattro 230BHP S-line

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

